# wanting a trip out of venice



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

i am wanting to plan a trip for 7 or 8 out of venice or grand isle in may any suggestions


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Venice- I would call Hunter Caballero and Woody Woods www.paradise-outfitters.com
or Captain Mike Ellis

Grand Isle- Capt Dee Price


----------



## stringle (Oct 3, 2007)

I just went out with Capt Eddie Burger last week for two days to the tune of 16 yellow fins. We had a blast!! We booked with him again before we left the dock. His phone is 985-788-5080.


----------

